# A look into the past, xp vs tiger



## ambandla (Jun 12, 2007)

No flames please but:

1) open google.com and search for windows xp issues and look at the number of results.

2) open google.com and search for os x tiger issues and look at the number of results.


combined result: 178930000
xp : 177,000,000
tiger: 1,930,000

% of hits for xp: 98.92
% of hits for tiger: 1.08

XP wins hands out and we expect the same with Vista when compared to leopard. 



and vista is right on track to deliver a knock out punch:

Results 1 - 10 of about 73,300,000 for windows vista issues. (0.39 seconds)


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 12, 2007)

lolol.
Look at the guy who relies on google results to say which OS is better.
This is the most retarted post i've ever seen.
Hell only reason someone wud do this IMO is havin too much time in their hands.
Dude get a life.

Regards...
ray


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 12, 2007)

1. Number of people using windows is much more than those using macs. 2. Number of third party applications for windows is much much greater than for mac os... Naturally, you will expect more issues on windows to be discussed on websites than macs...

Comparing the ratio of no. of hits for "windows xp issues" hits divided by the no. of "windows xp" hits with the equivalent in os x tiger will be much more reasonable. Here, about 54% of xp hits involve (the keyword) issues whereas about 30% of os x hits involve (keyword) issues. Even this result is distorted when you compare the number of third party applications available for windows compared to osx...

Nothing can be "read" from these statistics... Mac fans will see it in one light and Windows fans will see it in the other... People who dont know computers that much will fall prey to the closest mac or windows fan... People who know computers and are neither mac fans or win fans will know not to read anything from this statistic but to use whichever os suits them the most...

Arun


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 12, 2007)

@ambandla simple logic because there r more windows users thats why u got more windows result but these result could be helpful for microsoft to figure out flaws in windows which would help them to release more patch and it will make windows more stable.


----------

